# sound help + kernel upgrade

## Cyberian-ZH

Hi,

After installing Xorg, I found out a few things didn't work!

1. My wheel mouse's wheel is not working!  I was told it would work once I have install Xorg, but it didn't.  The click on the wheel works, but the scrolling not.

2. No sound!  When I tried my XMMS, it gave me this message:

```
failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10
```

Instead of a warning sound from my speaker I get the beep from my MOBO.

3. The temperature reading on my CPU and MOBO is not showing on my system display (Torsmo).

PLEASE help me! This is my first time 'successfully'-installed Gentoo.  I have no idea what I am doing.

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> After installing Xorg, I found out a few things didn't work!
> 
> 1. My wheel mouse's wheel is not working!  I was told it would work once I have install Xorg, but it didn't.  The click on the wheel works, but the scrolling not.

 

Enabling the mouse wheel is discussed here. Look at Code Listing 4.4 and the paragraph before it.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I don't have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11/.  Should I make my own?  Or is the file displaced?  (This has been asked in my monitor thread but not yet answered.)

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> I don't have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11/.  Should I make my own?  Or is the file displaced?

 

The page I mentioned also discusses how to generate an xorg.conf automatically.

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> (This has been asked in my monitor thread but not yet answered.)

 

Why don't you answer your own questions by visiting the links people offer you? I know your momma told you not to accept sweets from strangers, but that advice does not extend to Internet links.  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I barely passed my English class in high school.  So my reading is not good.   :Embarassed: 

After 'Xorg -configure' I didn't get the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf', but I got a '/root/xorg.conf.new' instead.  Does this make up for it?

And I have entered the following and my wheel is still not working:

```

Identifier  "Mouse1"

Driver      "mouse"

Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option      "ZAxixMapping" "4 5"
```

My mouse is a generic brand called WYSE, but carries the Logitech logo on the bottom of the mouse.  2-button wheel mouse (PS/2).  Someone with simular settings or knows anything about it, please tell me what I did wrong.

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> After 'Xorg -configure' I didn't get the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf', but I got a '/root/xorg.conf.new' instead.  Does this make up for it?

 

You will need to xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> And I have entered the following and my wheel is still not working:
> 
> ```
> 
> Identifier  "Mouse1"
> ...

 

You misspelt "ZAxisMapping".

Also, you need to specify the device that your mouse is attached to. An extra line needs to be inserted after the Option "Protocol" line: 

```
Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
```

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I have edited the above and copied xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11 as xorg.conf, and my X would not even start properly.  Also, my wheel is still not working.

----------

## Given M. Sur

What do you mean by X not starting properly.  Does it give you an error and quit?  Or does it start up and do something funny?

(BTW, in your thread about your monitor going into standby I posted a link to the desktop documentation, there is an ALSA guide in there you can use for getting your sound working)

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

When I copied the xorg.make.new to /etc/X11/ as xorg.conf and startx, it would give me an X cursor and a grey screen.  Nothing else is there but that. I would have to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace back into Shell, and delete the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to make my X work properly again.

----------

## JROCK2004

make the protocol psaux also when you ran Xorg -configure did it warn you about any errors?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I cannot get to configuring X.

After doing 'Xorg -configure' it asks me to test the server, so I go to this screen with a X cursor and a grey screen.  After that, I exit with Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.  So I return back to Shell, and that is the dead end I am stuck in.  I am not getting how I am suppose to configure X.

The manual is not very friendly.  It tells me that things would likely be to automatically set, but I don't know if it is not not.  But I assume it was not since many things still do not work.  I am not even sure which part is when the X sets it automatically.

----------

## Given M. Sur

Run Xorg --configure again and post the contents of the file it creates.

Also post the contents of /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc and ~/.xinitrc

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

How do I get the content off Shell?

Also, how do I copy-and-past from Xterm?

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> How do I get the content off Shell?
> 
> Also, how do I copy-and-past from Xterm?

 In X highlighting text with your mouse will copy it.  Middle-clicking will paste.

I don't know how to do it in a console other than when using the program screen.  That's a quick emerge if you want to grab it though.  (Then you use Ctrl-A [ to copy and Ctrl-A ] to paste)

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

/etc/X11/xinitrc:

```
exec fluxbox &

#!/bin/sh

# $Xorg: xinitrc.cpp,v 1.3 2000/08/17 19:54:30 cpqbld Exp $

userresources=$HOME/.Xresources

usermodmap=$HOME/.Xmodmap

xinitdir=/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit

sysresources=$xinitdir/.Xresources

sysmodmap=$xinitdir/.Xmodmap

# merge in defaults and keymaps

if [ -f $sysresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $sysresources

fi

if [ -f $sysmodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $sysmodmap

fi

if [ -f $userresources ]; then

    xrdb -merge $userresources

fi

if [ -f $usermodmap ]; then

    xmodmap $usermodmap

fi

# First try ~/.xinitrc

if [ -f "$HOME/.xinitrc" ]; then

        XINITRC="$HOME/.xinitrc"

        exec /bin/sh "$HOME/.xinitrc"

# If not present, try the system default

elif [ -n "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`" ]; then

        exec "`/etc/X11/chooser.sh`"

# Failsafe

else

        # start some nice programs

        twm &

        xclock -geometry 50x50-1+1 &

        xterm -geometry 80x50+494+51 &

        xterm -geometry 80x20+494-0 &

        exec xterm -geometry 80x66+0+0 -name login

fi

```

----------

## Given M. Sur

OK, so when the you start X and get the grey background and the X cursor, do you have 3 white terminals and an analog clock as well?

Or is it just the background and the cursor?  If so, what's in your ~/.xinitrc ?

Also, please post the xorg.conf.

Also, in /etc/rc.conf what is XSESSION set to?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

When I startx with a /etc/X11/xorg.conf present which I copied onto there, I get a grey screen with X cursor.

When I startx in root, I would get 3 windows and clock.  But not that I care since I don't start x in root.

When I startx in user, I would get fluxbox.  No 3 windows and clock, which I do not want anyways.

Only 'startfluxbox' is in my ~/.xinitrc.

Here is my ./usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-linux-tools/files/4.5.2/xorg.conf (the only place with a xorg.conf file):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

    HorizSync 1-10000

    VertRefresh 1-10000

    ModeLine "640x480" 100 640 700 800 900 480 500 600 700

    ModeLine "800x600" 100 800 900 1000 1100 600 700 800 900

    ModeLine "1024x768" 100 1024 1100 1200 1300 768 800 900 1000

    ModeLine "1152x864" 100 1152 1200 1300 1400 864 900 1000 1100

    ModeLine "1152x900" 100 1152 1200 1300 1400 900 1000 1100 1200

    ModeLine "1280x1024" 100 1280 1300 1400 1500 1024 1100 1200 1300

    ModeLine "1376x1032" 100 1376 1400 1500 1600 1032 1100 1200 1300

    ModeLine "1600x1200" 100 1600 1700 1800 1900 1200 1300 1400 1500

    ModeLine "2364x1773" 100 2364 2400 2500 2600 1773 1800 1900 2000

    ModeLine "2364x1773" 100 2364 2400 2500 2600 1773 1800 1900 2000

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "vmware"

        VendorName  "VMWare Inc"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:15:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

             Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth      4

                Modes      "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Depth      4

                Modes      "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

    Depth      4

                Modes      "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

Depth      4

                Modes      "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

 
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

No not that one.  That one is for use if you're running Gentoo in vmware.  So if you've been copying that to /etc/X11 then that's a problem.

Run Xorg --configure and use the file that creates.  If you still have a problem then post that file.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

This is the one it created:

/root/xorg.conf.new

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "A2"                        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "A2"                        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWCursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseBIOS"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoRAM"                  # <i>

        #Option     "ActiveDevice"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "LCDDualEdge"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusWidth"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "Center"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVDotCrawl"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVType"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVOutput"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVVScan"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVHScale"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVEncoder"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "Refresh"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DisableVQ"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDCValue"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Cap0Deinterlace"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "Cap1Deinterlace"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "Cap0FieldSwap"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIXINERAMA"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "via"

        VendorName  "Unknown Vendor"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        #Option     "UseBIOS"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoRAM"                  # <i>

        #Option     "ActiveDevice"              # [<str>]

        #Option     "LCDDualEdge"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "BusWidth"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "Center"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelSize"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVDotCrawl"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVType"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVOutput"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVVScan"                   # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVHScale"                  # [<str>]

        #Option     "TVEncoder"                 # [<str>]

        #Option     "Refresh"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DisableVQ"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDCValue"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Cap0Deinterlace"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "Cap1Deinterlace"           # [<str>]

        #Option     "Cap0FieldSwap"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIXINERAMA"               # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "via"

        VendorName  "Unknown Vendor"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Okay, now copy that file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Then open it up in your favorite editor, and under Section "InputDevice" add

```
Option  "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

Also, you'll want to set the default color depth.  Most likely you'll want it to be 24.  So under Section "Screen" add 

```
DefaultDepth    24
```

 between the Device "Card0" and the Monior "Monitor 0" lines.

And you'll probably want to set your DisplaySize.  Under Section "Monitor" add DisplaySize X Y where X and Y are your screen dimensions in millimeters.  You'll probably have to google for that, so don't worry about that for now, but you'll want to eventually set it.

Then start X again and report the results.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

YAY!  Working!  *rolls wheels*  :Cool: 

What are the magic words for searching for the correct display size in millimeter?  What is the difference between this and resolution?

Minus: Speaking of resolution, what is the command to check my resolution?

EDIT: Never mind about the resolution command.  I tested for 1400 x 1050 on my 17".  Not that I mind the size because I like large resolutions.  But is it safe to have 1400 x 1050 on my 17"?  I heard that refresh rate would be lowered if the resolution was high and could hurt my eyes (maybe monitor too; lifespan?).

Okay, I have found out my millimeter at:

click here

Where exactly in Section "Monitor" do I put it?  And what is the code?  DisplaySize "310 x 230" ?

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> But is it safe to have 1400 x 1050 on my 17"? I heard that refresh rate would be lowered if the resolution was high and could hurt my eyes...

 

Correct. It is not good to set the resolution too high, unless you have a big monitor like a 21". For a 17-inch monitor, a good resolution would be 1280x1024. If the fonts in X are too small at that resolution, try 1024x768.

Following the rest of my post below, you will be able to set your resolution to 1280x1024.

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> Where exactly in Section "Monitor" do I put it?  And what is the code?  DisplaySize "310 x 230" ?

 

You do not add in the "Monitor" section. Add it in the "Screen" section, under SubSection "Display". Read on before you change anything.

Look for this very block of text in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (You WILL find it, because I copied and pasted from the file you posted here  :Smile:  ) : 

```
SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     24 

        EndSubSection
```

Insert the following line right before the EndSubSection line: 

```
Modes    "1280x1024"
```

After you have changed it, the block of text will look like this: 

```
SubSection "Display" 

                Viewport   0 0 

                Depth     24 

                Modes    "1280x1024"

        EndSubSection
```

After that, look for a different block of text, which looks like this: 

```
Section "Screen" 

        Identifier "Screen0" 

        Device     "Card0" 

        Monitor    "Monitor0"
```

Insert the following line right after the Monitor "Monitor0" line: 

```
DefaultDepth     24
```

After you have changed it, this second block of text will look like this: 

```
Section "Screen" 

        Identifier "Screen0" 

        Device     "Card0" 

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24
```

Then restart X, and hopefully your resolution will be as large as you want it to be.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Thanks!  I think all my monitor and mouse is set now.

But still no sound.  How do I get X to give me sound?

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> Thanks!  I think all my monitor and mouse is set now.

 

Doesn't that deserve a change of topic?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Topic title has been changed.

----------

## Given M. Sur

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

If you still have problems with your sound after following that guide, let us know.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I don't know which Sound Card Support I am suppose to enable.  I did 'lspci |grep audio' but returned with a bash error.

Also, I cannot find Open Sound System to disable.

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> I don't know which Sound Card Support I am suppose to enable.  I did 'lspci |grep audio' but returned with a bash error.

 

At least you tried following the Guide.  :Very Happy: 

What is the output of lspci itself, without any other options?

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> Also, I cannot find Open Sound System to disable.

 

It is in the kernel configuration (as root, cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig ).

Here is the location of the option in menuconfig that will turn off OSS (open sound system).

( Explanation: "-->" before a option name means it is a menu that you must go into by pressing Enter, "++>" means do not go into that menu. )

```

[ OTHER ENTRIES CUT OUT ]

--> Device Drivers

    [ LOTS OF OTHER ENTRIES CUT OUT ]

    -->   Sound

        <*>     Sound card support

        ++>     Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

        ->     Open Sound System

            < >       Open Sound System (DEPRECATED)

[ REMAINING ENTRIES CUT OUT ]

```

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

lspci gives me this

```
bash:lspci: command not found
```

Same thing happened when I tried lspci |grep audio.

My kernel configuration doesn't have the options you showed me.  Only Sound --> was available.  The rest cannot be found.

I use a 2.4 kernel, maybe it is different?

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> lspci gives me this
> 
> ```
> bash:lspci: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

I get the same problem too. And here's how I solved it:

```
shrek@maximus ~ $ lspci

bash: lspci: command not found

shrek@maximus ~ $ su

Password: [ PASSWORD ENTERED ]

maximus shrek # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: [ lspci DETAILS CUT OUT ]
```

Got the little hint in there?  :Smile: 

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> My kernel configuration doesn't have the options you showed me.  Only Sound --> was available.  The rest cannot be found.
> 
> I use a 2.4 kernel, maybe it is different?

 

Ah yes. The sound options are different in 2.6 kernels, as they bundle the newer ALSA (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture) drivers.

I have no expreience with 2.4 kernels. Can't help you there.  :Sad: 

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Is this it?

```

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

```

If so, which audio support do I pick?

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> Is this it?
> 
> ```
> 
> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
> ...

 

ALSA_CARDS will need to be set to via82xx.  Same driver as the example in the docs  :Confused:   (Yes I realize you have a different card than the example, but if you follow the link it gives you, you can find that it uses the same driver).

I know your a "newbie", but you're going to have to get use to reading documentation carefully.

Sorry if that sounds harsh  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kimchi_sg

 *00420 wrote:*   

> I know your a "newbie", but you're going to have to get use to reading documentation carefully.

 

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> I barely passed my English class in high school. So my reading is not good. 

 

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *kimchi_sg wrote:*   

>  *00420 wrote:*   I know your a "newbie", but you're going to have to get use to reading documentation carefully. 
> 
>  *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   I barely passed my English class in high school. So my reading is not good.  

 Ya, I saw that.  That's why I said he's going to have to get used to it.  Practice makes perfect.

With Gentoo, reading is necessary.  Whether it's reading the docs, or reading the forums, reading will have to be done.

Cyberian-ZH: Sorry if I came off sounding like an asshole in my last post.  Please don't be afraid to ask further questions just because I said "RTFM n00b!"  :Smile: 

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

No offense taken.

I don't bite the hand that feeds me.   :Smile: 

Here I am back with yet another issue:

```
cybergen root # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules...

 * Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 * Unable to find any ALSA drivers. Have you compiled alsa-drivers correctly?

 *   Loading: snd-seq...                                                  [ ok ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels...

 * No mixer config in /etc/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!    [ ok ]

```

Which part do I have to tweak to fix it?

----------

## kimchi_sg

Have you emerged alsa-drivers?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Yes.

----------

## Given M. Sur

Well, I've never used Gentoo with a 2.4 kernel, so I'm just going to have to take some guesses here.

Did you set ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" in /etc/make.conf ?

Did you emerge alsa-utils?

Do you have alsa-lib installed? (emerge -p alsa-lib, and if there's an R displayed then you already have it)  If not, emerge it.  (apparently needed for a 2.4 kernel -- according to gentoo-wiki.com)

Does /etc/devsd.conf have this in it:

```
# ALSA/OSS stuff

# Comment/change these if you want to change the permissions on

# the audio devices

LOOKUP          snd          MODLOAD ACTION snd

LOOKUP          dsp          MODLOAD

LOOKUP          mixer        MODLOAD

LOOKUP          midi         MODLOAD

REGISTER        sound/.*     PERMISSIONS root.audio 660

REGISTER        snd/.*       PERMISSIONS root.audio 660
```

?

If the answer is yes to all of the above, try compiling the kernel with options set like this

```
  Loadable module support  --->

      [*] Enable loadable module support

```

```
  Device Drivers  --->

      Sound  --->

          <*> Sound card Support

              Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

                  < > Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

              Open Sound System  --->

                  < > Open Sound System (Deprecated)

```

 (from gentoo-wiki.com) and then reinstall alsa again.

If that still doesn't work scream loud profanities at your sound card.

If it still doesn't work, then I have no idea what is wrong... but somebody else might.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

How do I reinstall alsa?  I don't want to have 2 alsa.  Or will it overwrite it?

Also, is it possible to upgrade from 2.4 kernel to 2.6 without resetting all my fluxbox customs?  Will all my applications work after the upgrade?  Or will I have to update them too?  If so, is it a simple all-at-once update, or I do have to do it one application by one?

----------

## kimchi_sg

You can upgrade your kernel without affecting most apps.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Okay, how do I upgrade?  I cannot find kernel upgrade in the Handbook list.

----------

## kimchi_sg

General instructions for any kernel upgrade: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

Instructions specific to upgrading from 2.4 to 2.6 kernel: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/migration-to-2.6.xml

----------

## Given M. Sur

Reinstalling alsa will replace the old one.

Although if you're upgrading to a 2.6 kernel, you may just want to compile your alsa driver into the kernel, in which case, you'll want to "emerge -C alsa-drivers" (that will uninstall alsa-drivers).

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I am upgrading my kernel now, and I am in this part:

```

Code Listing 6.1: Invoking menuconfig

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

When I logged into it, it was still 2.4.  How is this so?

----------

## koosh

 *Quote:*   

> I am upgrading my kernel now, and I am in this part:
> 
> Code:
> 
> Code Listing 6.1: Invoking menuconfig
> ...

 

sounds like you didn't link the source to /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src

ls

rm linux

ln -sf linux-2.6.xx-gentoo-rx (the kernel you emerged, seen from ls command) linux

cd linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules-install

makeinstall[/quote]

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

My 2.6 failed to start.  How can I tell what I did wrong?

If I failed to put the sound modules, can that cause all of 2.6 to fail to start?

Speaking of that, how do I add these modules into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?:

```

Device Drivers  --->

 Sound  --->

  <*> Sound card support

  Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

   <M> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

   <M> Sequencer support

   <M> OSS Mixer API

   [*] OSS Sequencer API
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> My 2.6 failed to start.  How can I tell what I did wrong?
> 
> If I failed to put the sound modules, can that cause all of 2.6 to fail to start?
> 
> Speaking of that, how do I add these modules into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6?:
> ...

 Not being able to find modules will not cause the kernel not to boot.  It will just not load the modules.

So, something else is wrong.  Did you put the necessary files in /boot ?  Did you edit your grub.conf or lilo.conf ?

If yes to the above, go back through "make menuconfig" and double check everything.  Read the "Help" section in there for anything you're not sure about.  It will usually tell you what to select if you're not sure.

If you still have problems, post the error messages you get at boot.

As for loading those modules, I'm not sure what the names are.  You could just compile them into the kernel of course, or you can wait for somebody else to answer, or try finding the answer with google.

BTW, sorry to leave this thread hanging so long, I didn't realise you posted again.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

It is all right.  It was the weekend, everyone has things to do.

Yes, I put all the files into boot the manual told me.  Unless there were curve balls.

I got an Error 15 in grub when I loaded 2.6.

Please check if I configured my boot.conf correctly.

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.11-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3

title=Gentoo LInux 2.4.28-r8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.4.28-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3

```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Boot from the live CD (or to your 2.4 kernel if you still can -- that'll make copy and paste easier for you).

Mount the boot partition, cd to it, and do 

```
ls -l
```

Post the results.  (If using the live CD, you can either run the program screen and copy and paste them to the links2 browser, or just write down the results, and type them in).

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

```
cyberian@cybergen ~ $ ls -l /boot

total 4376

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  586926 Mar 27 12:16 System.map-2.4.28-gentoo-r8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  933567 Apr  4 03:32 System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       1 Mar 27 05:28 boot -> .

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1602033 Apr  4 03:31 bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   22231 Mar 27 12:16 config-2.4.28-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    1024 Mar 27 13:37 grub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1295914 Mar 27 12:15 kernel-2.4.28-gentoo-r8

drwx------  2 root root   12288 Mar 27 05:01 lost+found

cyberian@cybergen ~ $ 
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Okay, you just have the kernel named wrong in /boot.

mount /boot and cd /boot then

```
mv bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r5 kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r5
```

And try booting again.

Also, what's in the lost+found directory?  I've never seen that in /boot before.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

The 2.6 kernel booted, but I have no Internet connection.

So I tried to double check my Network Support.  But I cannot get into menuconfig

```
cyberian@cybergen ~ $ su

Password: 

cybergen cyberian # cd /usr/src

cybergen src # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig'.  Stop.

```

What is going on?

I was told the lost+found folder is where my files would go if the system cannot decide where it should go.  The folder is locked.

----------

## Given M. Sur

cd /usr/src/linux

then make menuconfig

You probably just don't have support for your network card compiled in.

lost+found is usually under / if it even exists at all.  I've never seen it in /boot.  And by locked do you mean even the root user can't enter it?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Odd, I cannot find the lost+found folder anymore in boot.

Should I check any of the sub-options?:

```
  x x[*] "Tulip" family network device support                            x x  

  x x< >   Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW) x x  

  x x< >   DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support (NEW)                      x x  

  x x< >   Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA (NEW)            x x  

  x x< >   Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support (NEW)                         x x  

  x x< >   Davicom DM910x/DM980x support (NEW)  
```

Also, if I enable Tulip, should I disable this?:

```
x[*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers 
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

I don't know without knowing what hardware you have.

Post the output of lspci

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [KM400/A] Chipset Host Bridge

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

0000:00:07.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev 11)

0000:00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

0000:00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video (rev 01)

```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Ok

According to psychomunky in this thread you'll need it to be like this

```
Device Drivers --> Networking Support --> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> Tulip family network device support  --->

[*] "Tulip" family network device support

< >   Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support (EXPERIMENTAL)

<M>   DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support

[*]     New bus configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

[*]     Use PCI shared mem for NIC registers

[*]     Use NAPI RX polling

[*]       Use Interrupt Mitigation

< >   Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA

< >   Winbond W89c840 Ethernet support

< >   Davicom DM910x/DM980x support 
```

And that will give you a "tulip" module.

You could, of course, just compile the "DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support" support directly into the kernel so that you don't have to deal with loading the module (that's the method I prefer, but it you can do it either way -- just don't forget to load the module if you chose to compile it as a module)

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Do I still have to go through this step

```
Code Listing 6.4: Installing the kernel

# mount /boot

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

```

after I did this:

```
make && make modules_install
```

If so, then it is not working for me, because I got this:

```

cybergen linux # cp arch/i386/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.11-gentoo-r5

cp: cannot stat `arch/i386/bzImage': No such file or directory
```

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Okay, I got the Network Support working.  But I am still having problems with audio.

Is this right?:

```
  x x               <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                 x x  

  x x               <*> Sequencer support                                 x x  

  x x               < >   Sequencer dummy client                          x x  

  x x               <*> OSS Mixer API                                     x x  

  x x               < > OSS PCM (digital audio) API                       x x  

  x x               [*] OSS Sequencer API                                 x x  

  x x               [ ] Verbose printk                                    x x  

  x x               [ ] Debug    
```

Is there anything else I should modulize or including (*) in under Sound?

----------

## Given M. Sur

Did you reinstall ALSA after installing your new kernel?

If not, do that.  And do it again anytime you update your kernel.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

It won't let me re-install ALSA.

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc2  

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.9_rc2 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) alsa-driver-1.0.9rc2.tar.bz2

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.11-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options

 *   ALSA is already compiled into the kernel.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

```

I also got this:

```
amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

My bad.

In the make menuconfig, make sure that you have support for your sound card compiled into the kernel.  It's under Device Drivers --> Sound --> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture --> PCI Devices, and yours is "VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller"

If you don't have it, compile it in, and do the steups on the alsa setup page but skip the "emerge alsa-driver".

If that doesn't work for some reason, then do not compile any alsa support into the kernel and try installing alsa seperately again.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

It is safe for me to skip this part, right?:

 *Quote:*   

> 3. Configuring ALSA
> 
> Automatically Loading the Kernel Modules
> 
> If you use a modular kernel (such as when using genkernel) you have to edit /etc/modules.d/alsa so that it activates the necessary modules at boot time. For the soundcard in our example:
> ...

 

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> It is safe for me to skip this part, right?:
> 
>  *Quote:*   3. Configuring ALSA
> 
> Automatically Loading the Kernel Modules
> ...

 Yes, you want to skip that part if you compile the alsa support into the kernel.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I am stuck... again.   :Sad: 

I am on this part:

```
Code Listing 3.5: Running amixer

# amixer

If amixer produces lots of output then you're ready to unmute the channels. If you receive an error, doublecheck that your soundcard module is started.

Now unmute the Master and PCM channels. If this isn't sufficient, also unmute the Center and Surround channels. 
```

The error:

```
cybergen cyberian # rc-update add alsasound boot

 * alsasound already installed in runlevel boot; skipping

cybergen cyberian # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * WARNING:  "alsasound" has already been started.

cybergen cyberian # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Did you reboot after compiling support for the sound card into the kernel?

Don't worry about the alsasound warning, it is starting on boot like it's supposed too.

I'm at work now, so I can't look too in depth on the amixer error right now.  You may want to paste that error message into the search box on these forums and see if you find anything helpful.  If you don't try google.

When I get home I'll see if I can help you find anything, if you haven't already found your answer.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

Still cannot get it to work.  Some say I should choose the correct support and another say I should turn off OSS, which is already excluded.

Did I mention my sound card is onboard?

```

 AC'97 link controller integrated in VIA® VT8235

 RealTek ALC655 6-channel audio.

   - Compliance with AC'97 v2.3 Spec.

   - Meet PC2001 audio performance requirement.
```

Do I still choose PCI devices for it?

----------

## Given M. Sur

Did you by any chance uninstall the alsa-driver that you had emerged before?  If not "emerge -C alsa-driver".

That might fix it, but it might not.

If it doesn't, then emerge -C alsa-utils and try re-emerging.  It probably won't help, but it's worth a shot anyways.

I'll try to help more tomorrow, but I had a long day at work, so I don't feel like doing any searching right now, sorry.

Good job sticking it out though, a lot of people would've given up by now and gone back to windows  :Laughing: 

----------

## Given M. Sur

And yes, you still choose a PCI device for the driver.  The chipset is what's important, and as long as you selected the one mentioned above then you've got the right one.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I am still stuck in the amixer part.  I don't know what I am doing wrong.

```
cybergen cyberian # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device

```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Another thing you'll want to emerge -C is alsa-oss, but I doubt that will fix your current problem.

Are you using devfs or udev?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I am not sure...  How do I check?

----------

## Given M. Sur

Post the output of 

```
emerge -p udev
```

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-056  
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Okay you're using udev. So the /etc/devfsd.conf doesn't apply, which was going to be my next suggestion.

Um... let me do a quick search and I'll see if I can find an answer to your problem.

You did emerge -C everything that I suggested earlier right?

----------

## Given M. Sur

Post the output of 

```
cat /proc/asound/cards
```

and

```
cat proc/asound/devices
```

Still searching BTW...

----------

## Given M. Sur

Make sure devfs support is not included in your kernel.

Then try this script (as root): 

```
#!/bin/bash

echo "Creating Devices for Alsa for one audio card in /dev/snd"

mkdir /dev/snd

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/controlC0 c 116 0

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D0 c 116 4

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D1 c 116 5

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D2 c 116 6

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/hwC0D3 c 116 7

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D0 c 116 8

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D1 c 116 9

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D2 c 116 10

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D3 c 116 11

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D4 c 116 12

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D5 c 116 13

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D6 c 116 14

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/midiC0D7 c 116 15

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c c 116 24

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p c 116 16

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1c c 116 25

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D1p c 116 17

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c c 116 26

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D2p c 116 18

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3c c 116 27

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D3p c 116 19

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D4c c 116 28

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D4p c 116 20

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D5c c 116 29

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D5p c 116 21

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6c c 116 30

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D6p c 116 22

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D7c c 116 31

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/pcmC0D7p c 116 23

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/seq c 116 1

mknod -m 600 /dev/snd/timer c 116 33

chgrp audio /dev/snd/*

echo "Done creating Alsa devices for one audio card in /dev/snd"

echo "Creating Devices for Alsa for one audio card in /dev"

mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi0 c 14 14

mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi1 c 14 30

mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi2 c 14 46

mknod -m 600 /dev/admmidi3 c 14 62

chgrp audio /dev/admmidi*

mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp0 c 14 12

mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp1 c 14 28

mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp2 c 14 44

mknod -m 600 /dev/adsp3 c 14 60

chgrp audio /dev/adsp*

mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi0 c 14 13

mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi1 c 14 29

mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi2 c 14 45

mknod -m 600 /dev/amidi3 c 14 61

chgrp audio /dev/amidi*

mknod -m 660 /dev/amixer0 c 14 11

mknod -m 660 /dev/amixer1 c 14 27

mknod -m 660 /dev/amixer2 c 14 43

mknod -m 660 /dev/amixer3 c 14 59

chgrp audio /dev/amixer*

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm0 c 14 10

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm1 c 14 26

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm2 c 14 42

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmfm3 c 14 58

chgrp audio /dev/dmfm*

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi0 c 14 9

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi1 c 14 25

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi2 c 14 41

mknod -m 600 /dev/dmmidi3 c 14 57

chgrp audio /dev/dmmidi*

mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer0 c 14 0

mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer1 c 14 16

mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer2 c 14 32

mknod -m 600 /dev/mixer3 c 14 48

chgrp audio /dev/mixer*

mknod -m 600 /dev/aloadC0 c 116 0

chgrp audio /dev/aloadC*

mknod -m 600 /dev/aloadSEQ c 116 1

chgrp audio /dev/aloadSEQ

mknod -m 600 /dev/music c 14 8

chgrp audio /dev/music

echo "Done creating Alsa devices for one audio card in /dev/snd"

echo "Creating symlinks for Alsa."

ln -s /dev/adsp0 /dev/adsp

ln -s /dev/amidi0 /dev/amidi

ln -s /dev/midi0 /dev/midi

ln -s /dev/music /dev/sequencer2

echo "Done creating symlinks for Alsa."

exit 0
```

Just in case you don't already know... copy and paste that script into a new file, and name it whatever you want, we'll call it "a-script" for now.

Then run 

```
chmod +x a-script
```

Then run 

```
./a-script
```

Then...

run

```
alsactl store 0
```

Then try again.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

 *Given M. Sur wrote:*   

> Post the output of 
> 
> ```
> cat /proc/asound/cards
> ```
> ...

 

```
cybergen cyberian # cat /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---
```

```
cybergen cyberian # cat /proc/asound/devices

  1:       : sequencer

 33:       : timer
```

Also, where is this devfs?  I cannot find it anywhere in Sound.

----------

## Given M. Sur

Sorry, it's not in sound.

It's under File Systems --> Pseudo Filesystems 

And it's called "/dev file system support (OBSOLETE)"

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

The last line did not work.

```
cybergen / # alsactl store 0

alsactl: get_controls:492: snd_ctl_open error: No such device

cybergen / # alsactl store 0

alsactl: get_controls:492: snd_ctl_open error: No such device
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> The last line did not work.
> 
> ```
> cybergen / # alsactl store 0
> 
> ...

 

Ok just a tip I saw in another thread, but don't worry about it for now.

Try rebooting and see if amixer works.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I am still getting the:

```
failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10
```

error when I try to play a sound file in XMMS.   :Sad: 

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> I am still getting the:
> 
> ```
> failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10
> ```
> ...

 

Open the prefereces window in xmms and change the output driver from OSS to ALSA.

You also may want to check that you have OSS compatibility compiled in with ALSA in your kernel so that other OSS apps can work.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

```
failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output pluginp
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

 *Cyberian-ZH wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> failed to open audio output: ALSA 1.2.10 output pluginp
> ```
> ...

 Did amixer work?

If so, does aplay work?

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

No, it still does not run:

```
cybergen cyberian # amixer

amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device
```

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I suspect it is my kernel configuration.  Please check if everything in sound is as it should be.

```

  x x               <*> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture                 x x  

  x x               <*> Sequencer support                                 x x  

  x x               < >   Sequencer dummy client                          x x  

  x x               <*> OSS Mixer API                                     x x  

  x x               < > OSS PCM (digital audio) API                       x x  

  x x               [*] OSS Sequencer API                                 x x  

  x x               [ ] Verbose printk                                    x x  

  x x               [ ] Debug                                             x x  

  x x                   Generic devices  --->                             x x  

  x x                   ISA devices  --->     

  x x                   PCI devices  --->                                 x x  

  x x                   USB devices  --->   

```

```
  x x             < > Dummy (/dev/null) soundcard                         x x  

  x x             < > Virtual MIDI soundcard                              x x  

  x x             < > MOTU MidiTimePiece AV multiport MIDI                x x  

  x x             < > UART16550 serial MIDI driver                        x x  

  x x             < > Generic MPU-401 UART driver        
```

```
  x x      < > Analog Devices SoundPort AD1816A                           x x  

  x x      < > Generic AD1848/CS4248 driver                               x x  

  x x      < > Generic Cirrus Logic CS4231 driver                         x x  

  x x      < > Generic Cirrus Logic CS4232 driver                         x x  

  x x      < > Generic Cirrus Logic CS4236+ driver                        x x  

  x x      < > Generic ESS ES968 driver                                   x x  

  x x      < > Generic ESS ES688/ES1688 driver                            x x  

  x x      < > Generic ESS ES18xx driver                                  x x  

  x x      < > Gravis UltraSound Classic                                  x x  

  x x      < > Gravis UltraSound Extreme 

     x x      < > Gravis UltraSound MAX                                      x x  

  x x      < > AMD InterWave, Gravis UltraSound PnP                       x x  

  x x      < > AMD InterWave + TEA6330T (UltraSound 32-Pro)               x x  

  x x      < > OPTi 82C92x - AD1848                                       x x  

  x x      < > OPTi 82C92x - CS4231                                       x x  

  x x      < > OPTi 82C93x                                                x x  

  x x      < > Sound Blaster 1.0/2.0/Pro (8-bit)                          x x  

  x x      < > Sound Blaster 16 (PnP)                                     x x  

  x x      < > Sound Blaster AWE (32,64) (PnP)                            x x  

  x x      < > Turtle Beach Maui,Tropez,Tropez+ (Wavefront) 

  x x      < > Avance Logic ALS100/ALS120                                 x x  

  x x      < > Aztech Systems AZT2320                                     x x  

  x x      < > C-Media CMI8330                                            x x  

  x x      < > Diamond Technologies DT-019X, Avance Logic ALS-007         x x  

  x x      < > Yamaha OPL3-SA2/SA3                                        x x  

  x x      < > Aztech Sound Galaxy                                        x x  

  x x      < > Ensoniq SoundScape PnP driver    
```

```
  x x    < > ALi M5451 PCI Audio Controller                               x x  

  x x    < > ATI IXP AC97 Controller                                      x x  

  x x    < > ATI IXP Modem                                                x x  

  x x    < > Aureal Advantage                                             x x  

  x x    < > Aureal Vortex                                                x x  

  x x    < > Aureal Vortex 2                                              x x  

  x x    < > Aztech AZF3328 / PCI168 (EXPERIMENTAL)                       x x  

  x x    < > Bt87x Audio Capture                                          x x  

  x x    < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4280/CS461x/CS462x/CS463x      x x  

  x x    < > Cirrus Logic (Sound Fusion) CS4281        

  x x    < > Emu10k1 (SB Live!, Audigy, E-mu APS)                         x x  

  x x    < > Emu10k1X (Dell OEM Version)                                  x x  

  x x    < > SB Audigy LS / Live 24bit                                    x x  

  x x    < > Korg 1212 IO                                                 x x  

  x x    < > Digigram miXart                                              x x  

  x x    < > NeoMagic NM256AV/ZX                                          x x  

  x x    < > RME Digi32, 32/8, 32 PRO                                     x x  

  x x    < > RME Digi96, 96/8, 96/8 PRO                                   x x  

  x x    < > RME Digi9652 (Hammerfall)                                    x x  

  x x    < > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio   

  x x    < > Trident 4D-Wave DX/NX; SiS 7018                              x x  

  x x    < > Yamaha YMF724/740/744/754                                    x x  

  x x    < > Avance Logic ALS4000                                         x x  

  x x    < > C-Media 8738, 8338                                           x x  

  x x    < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1370                             x x  

  x x    < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373                        x x  

  x x    < > ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)                                x x  

  x x    < > ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)                             x x  

  x x    < > ESS Allegro/Maestro3    

  x x    < > ForteMedia FM801                                             x x  

  x x    < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)                                  x x  

  x x    < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)                                x x  

  x x    < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller                     x x  

  x x    < > Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD MC97 Modem (EXPERIMENTAL)               x x  

  x x    < > S3 SonicVibes                                                x x  

  x x    <*> VIA 82C686A/B, 8233/8235 AC97 Controller                     x x  

  x x    < > VIA 82C686A/B, 8233 based Modems                             x x  

  x x    < > Digigram VX222       
```

```
  x x          < > USB Audio/MIDI driver                                  x x  

  x x          < > Tascam US-122, US-224 and US-428 USB driver            x x  

  x x                                                                     x x 
```

----------

## Given M. Sur

Looks right to me.

Have you tried not compiling any sound support into the kernel and emerging alsa-driver and such since you upgraded to a 2.6 kernel?

If not, try that.  If that doesn't work, then I'm clueless, sorry man.

----------

## Cyberian-ZH

I cannot emerge the alsa-drivers without sound support.

```
 *   Your kernel doesn't have sound support enabled.

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.
```

I'll have to leave it as it is for now.  Hopefully, I will get my sound working when 2005.1 comes out.

Thanks everyone who tried to help.

----------

